# NFL Championship weekend



## Corso312 (Jan 19, 2012)

well with four teams left this weekend separates the pretenders from the contenders... my predictions are 49ers win 30-27 and new england wins 37-24


san francisco 49ers play at home against the new york giants for the nfc 

new england patriots host the baltimore ravens...who do you like?


----------



## mame (Jan 19, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> well with four teams left this weekend separates the pretenders from the contenders... my predictions are 49ers win 30-27 and new england wins 37-24
> 
> 
> san francisco 49ers play at home against the new york giants for the nfc
> ...


In Gronk we trust? I dont see the Pats scoring 37 on the Ravens D honestly(unless Baltimore's offense turns the ball over a few times I guess), but if Brady & co are on their game they'll win based on the sheer strength of their offense. I'd prefer the Ravens won, but I'm not counting on it. 

As far as the 49'ers Giants game, Giants are my pick... I dont really have a preference though, I just want to see a good game.


----------



## Dobby (Jan 19, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> well with four teams left this weekend separates the pretenders from the contenders... my predictions are 49ers win 30-27 and new england wins 37-24


Can't argue with the picks, I think I'd swap those scores around though.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 19, 2012)

the ravens defense is real good..but they have to guard gronk..the best end in the nfl..hernandez who is no slouch and welker..tough assignments and it is a road game and probably going to be in the snow..slippery footing benefits the offense..i just don't see flacco being able to light up a bad pats defense.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I think New England will beat the Raven's and San Fran will beat new York,,,I Hope....Go San Fran!!!!!


----------



## ink the world (Jan 20, 2012)

Pats/Ravens

Pats have just too many weapons for Brady, they are a matchup nightmare w/ Gronk and Hernandez. Look for NE to turn the game into a track meet. If Baltimore gets into a shootout they can't compete 

Pats 34
Balt 21


SF/NYG

My mind says Giants but I love that 49's defense. Eli and company have too much offense and a much better D than the Saints
Best and closest of the 2 games
NYG 27
SF. 21


----------



## skynard562 (Jan 20, 2012)

I take Baltimore T-sizzle is gonna light Brady up


----------



## Like2smoke (Jan 21, 2012)

mame said:


> In Gronk we trust? I dont see the Pats scoring 37 on the Ravens D honestly(unless Baltimore's offense turns the ball over a few times I guess), but if Brady & co are on their game they'll win based on the sheer strength of their offense. I'd prefer the Ravens won, but I'm not counting on it.
> 
> As far as the 49'ers Giants game, Giants are my pick... I dont really have a preference though, I just want to see a good game.



The pats can score as many points as they want regardless of who they play. Im not pats fan at all, but they are unstoppable. Id like to see the ravens and sf make it since my saints are finished


----------



## dsmer (Jan 22, 2012)

woooooo!!! go pats! cant wait for the super bowl. the ravens played an excellent game, props to them for a great game and great season. good luck pats!


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 22, 2012)

{whoa was i wrong...i thought pats would romp...they did not cover :>{....looks like niners got their hands full..not sure niners pull it out


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 22, 2012)

t.d. niners!!!!!!!


----------



## ...... (Jan 22, 2012)

Told you guys lol.07 rematch.


----------



## DSB65 (Jan 22, 2012)

...... said:


> Told you guys lol.07 rematch.


it was a good game


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 22, 2012)

That's was a great game.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 22, 2012)

whens the steelers game? must be monday night.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 22, 2012)

My chick is a Niner fan so I was rooting for them untill she got drunk and started hating on my Raiders as the Niners went up.
No bullshit, I was laughing while taking a piss when she was at the bar crying. Recognize...lol.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 22, 2012)

I won 700 bucks on the last Giants SB, FUCK the Pats! Fuck'em!!!


----------



## ink the world (Jan 23, 2012)

Woot!!!

Pats have a chance for 4th SB win in 11 years

Dynasty baby


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 23, 2012)

ink the world said:


> Woot!!!
> 
> Pats have a chance for 4th SB win in 11 years
> 
> Dynasty baby


Dislike, and for God's sakes...Steven Tyler on the National anthem?. I had to turn it off, dog couldn't take it.


----------



## dsmer (Jan 23, 2012)

Steven Tyler was pretty bad lol they have hot chicks for that job


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 23, 2012)

dsmer said:


> Steven Tyler was pretty bad lol they have hot chicks for that job


Bad doesn't begin to describe it, was he drunk?...lol

[video=youtube;i25CmHx2kbM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i25CmHx2kbM[/video]


----------



## cowboylogic (Jan 23, 2012)

A real American Idol blooper for sure.........


----------



## nztoker (Jan 23, 2012)

FAIL!!! smoke some more weed


----------

